# Snake terror for pensioner



## butterfly33 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Published On:* 9-12-2009
*Source:* The Northern Star

Lismore man Frank Howell didn't know what hit him when he awoke in his lounge chair at 3am last Wednesday.

“I thought someone had belted me on the back of the hand with a broom handle,” the shaken pensioner said.

Mr Howell was bitten by an unidentified snake in the lounge room of his Mountain View Drive home, Goonellabah, but did not fully comprehend what had happened until much later that day.

Groggy and tired he went to bed, only to wake at 7am with a 'violent headache'. He continued with his plans for the day, which included driving to Coolangatta to be with his wife, who recently suffered a stroke.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## butterfly33 (Oct 12, 2009)

*What a way to wake up!*

Imagine waking up with a snake in your bed!


----------



## rubysnake (Oct 12, 2009)

> I had a woman from St Helena call me to say she'd woken with two large red-bellied black snakes in her bed. Luckily she froze, though in terror. She reached for the phone beside her bed and called me and I made her promise not to move an inch until I got there.



ohhhhh my gosh!!!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

2 Red Bellies in her bed?
Doesn't sound overly believable, but could happen i guess!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 13, 2009)

So many saucy "wake up with a snake in the bed" jokes........


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 13, 2009)

PFFFFFFFTTTTTTT whats even worse then any of this is GEORGE THE SNAKE MAN ........he is sumed up in one word .....ring toss .......(exclude the ring part and add ER )


----------



## saratoga (Oct 13, 2009)

very frightening to think "George the Snakeman" is still going....I've only seen the one video...but from that how he is allowed to continue operating beggars belief!


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 13, 2009)

[video=youtube;brEyVyqBaCM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brEyVyqBaCM[/video]

and this is why ........


----------

